# eye problems



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

not sure if Meb has an eye infection but he is getting alot of drainage and some crusties. I am checking into changing his food. I think he has some allergies and may end up changing to a grain free food. He also has itchy skin. For now I have mixed a tsp of boric acid with boiling water and let cool and have been wetting that on his eye today. I also mixed up baking soda and water into a paste and put on his itchy skin spots and it seems to have given him some relief. Any suggestions???


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you tried benadryl? It may just be all of the pollen in the air.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What are you currently feeding?


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

solid gold wolf king

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/showproduct.php?id=62&code=170


----------

